# Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7



## fischer781 (22. Juni 2010)

hallo, hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den oben genannten ruten? möchte mir eventuell eine der beiden kaufen. danke.


----------



## Borg (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*

Ich besitze beide Ruten und kann Dir somit auch zu beiden Ruten etwas sagen . Also die Z7 ist natürliche eine Top Rute, die gut ausbalanciert ist und hervorragend in der Hand liegt. Gewicht ist OK. Die Rute ist für Gummis bis Stärke 16 ausgelegt. Damit kannste grundsätzlich an allen Gewässern problemlos angeln.

Die Z4 ist allerdings auch eine Toprute und vor allen Dingen günstiger! Ebenfalls eine sehr gute Balance, hat aber etwas mehr Gewicht, was ich persönlich bevorzuge, da ich gerne ein bisschen Gewicht in der Hand halte. Geeignet für Gummis bis Stärke 20 und somit der ultimative Hebekran!

Meine persönliche Meinung: Ich hatte mir zuerst die Z7 geholt. Was mich direkt ein wenig störte war, dass sie sehr filigran und leicht ist, was mir als Grobmotoriker ein wenig Kopfschmerzen verursachte. Beim Angeln dann hat sich das allerdings wieder gelegt und ich war sehr zufrieden mit der Rute. Dann kam allerdings die Z4....Die gefiel mir am Wasser vom Handling und Gewicht her auf Anhieb wesentlich besser! Ein bisschen mehr Gewicht und nicht gleich das Gefühl, als müsse man hier mit Samthandschuhen arbeiten. Heute ist es so, dass ich die Z7 eigentlich gar nicht mehr fische und nur noch die Z4 benutze. Ich würde mir, wenn ich heute nochmal die Entscheidung treffen müsste, die Z7 auch nicht mehr holen! Ein netter und positiver Nebeneffekt ist, dass bei der Z4 neben den 2x 5 tlg. Kits, der Mini-Extension und dem Cupping Kit, auch noch ein 4 tlg. Kit mit dabei ist, welches bei der Z7 eben nicht der Fall ist. Klar, ist nicht ausschlaggebend, aber nett.

Somit meine Empfehlung: Z4 im Set!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## fischer781 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*

danke borg, ich persönlich mag auch das grobere handwerkszeug lieber. 
so wie ich dich verstanden habe brauche ich also auch nicht die spitze kürzen? kannst du mir noch was zum thema stiffness und balance sagen? ...aber ich denke das wird dann schon okay sein.


----------



## Borg (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*

Doch, Spitze musste leider kürzen. Ich habe auf beiden Ruten 2 mm Inliner drauf und dafür muss schon ein gutes Stück runter. Ich persönlich finde das aber gut, da je kürzer die Spitze ist, desto eher erfolgt der Drill übers Gummi und nicht über die Spitze. Da ich keine Wettkämpfe o. ä. fische, isses mir auch schnurz, ob ich nun 13,1m oder 13m oder 12,9m habe. Mein Browning-Händler, der selbst auch ein Browning-Team hat meinte, dass das mit dem kürzen schon OK ist. Selbst bei einem Matthias Weigang bleibt nicht mehr viel vom Teil 1 übrig |supergri. Wie gesagt, ich finds gut, da der Gummi wesentlich reibungsloser läuft.

Die Balance ist bei beiden Ruten für mein Gefühl sehr gut. Auch wenn die Z7 einen wesentlich filigraneren Eindruck macht, stehen beide Ruten quasi wie eine Eins. Ich habs jetzt net nachgemessen, aber bei der Z4 habe ich zumindest subjektiv das Gefühl, dass die nen Tacken gerader und stabiler steht bei 13m als die Z7. 

Was mich bei der Z4 ein wenig stört, ist das goldene Handteil, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Die Z4 in der Farbe der Z7 und dann wäre das genau MEINE Rute! #6...aber ich liebe sie auch in Gold |supergri.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## fischer781 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*

dann gehöre ich bestimmt bald zu den "xitanern"... lach


----------



## fischer781 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*

kann mir jemand einen günstigen anbieter nennen?? 
gruß


----------



## langerLulatsch (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*

Wenns was gebrauchtes sein soll: Bei Ebay ist grad ne Z4 am laufen.
Ansonsten geben sich die Shops nicht viel preislich gesehen, das Z4-Set wird so bei gut 900Eus gehandelt. 
Zumindest bei den mir bekannten...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Borg (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*



fischer781 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand einen günstigen anbieter nennen??
> gruß



http://angelgeräte-pelzer.de/index.php?cat=c87_Xitan-Z4.html

Dies ist der Händler meines Vertrauens. Wenn Du die Rute irgendwo günstiger findest, kannste ihm ne Mail schreiben, dann macht der i. d. R. den gleichen Preis . Und der hat günstige Versandkosten, da er über Ilox versendet.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Brassenwilli (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*



Borg schrieb:


> Doch, Spitze musste leider kürzen. Ich habe auf beiden Ruten 2 mm Inliner drauf und dafür muss schon ein gutes Stück runter. Ich persönlich finde das aber gut, da je kürzer die Spitze ist, desto eher erfolgt der Drill übers Gummi und nicht über die Spitze. Da ich keine Wettkämpfe o. ä. fische, isses mir auch schnurz, ob ich nun 13,1m oder 13m oder 12,9m habe. Mein Browning-Händler, der selbst auch ein Browning-Team hat meinte, dass das mit dem kürzen schon OK ist. Selbst bei einem Matthias Weigang bleibt nicht mehr viel vom Teil 1 übrig |supergri. Wie gesagt, ich finds gut, da der Gummi wesentlich reibungsloser läuft.



Wenn 2 mm Internal benutzt werden, müssen die Spitzen, je nach Materialdicke (sind ja leider nicht alle gleich), um ca. 20 cm bis 22 cm eingekürzt werden, es bleiben immer noch geung von der Spitze übrig (ca. 38 cm) damit es nicht so aussieht wie ein halb aufgerauchter Zigarrenstummel|supergri 
Meine Z7 ist nach einkürzen der Spitze mit Miniextension immer noch etwas über 13,00 m lang. 




Borg schrieb:


> Die Balance ist bei beiden Ruten für mein Gefühl sehr gut. Auch wenn die Z7 einen wesentlich filigraneren Eindruck macht, stehen beide Ruten quasi wie eine Eins. Ich habs jetzt net nachgemessen, aber bei der Z4 habe ich zumindest subjektiv das Gefühl, dass die nen Tacken gerader und stabiler steht bei 13m als die Z7.



Bei 13,00 m sind beide Ruten ohne die Miniextension von der Balance her wirklich nahezu identisch, mit Miniextension aber steht die Z7 aus meiner Sicht eindeutig besser, richtig bemerkbar macht sich der geringe Gewichtsunterschied der Grundruten Z4 zur Z7 von gerade mal 61 g erst wenn man die Z4 und Z7 in 14,50 m und mehr fischt denn dann wird die Z4 doch recht schwer und hängt aus meiner Sicht mehr durch.
Das könnte aus meiner Sicht an den unterschiedlichen
Die die Teile 1 bis 4 bei den Ruten Z1/Z3/Z4/Z7 identisch sind ist aus meiner Sicht das Teil 5 welches für die Ruten Z4/Z7 am unteren Ende unterschiedliche Durchmesser aufweist und damit wohl für den gefühlten Unterschied in der Balance bei den beiden angesprochenen Ruten sorgt.
Aber wie geschrieben das ist meine Sicht der Dinge.



Borg schrieb:


> Was mich bei der Z4 ein wenig stört, ist das goldene Handteil, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Die Z4 in der Farbe der Z7 und dann wäre das genau MEINE Rute! #6...aber ich liebe sie auch in Gold |supergri.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg



Das mit dem Handteil ist doch leicht lösbar, entwerder lackieren oder gegen das Handteil der Z7 tauschen.|supergri


----------



## fischer781 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*

hallo brassenwilli,

welcher inneneinsatz hat denn eine geringe materialdicke (bei 2mm)? stonfo?
danke


----------



## Brassenwilli (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*



fischer781 schrieb:


> hallo brassenwilli,
> 
> welcher inneneinsatz hat denn eine geringe materialdicke (bei 2mm)? stonfo?
> danke



Vielleicht habe ich das etwas mißverständlich geschrieben, ich meinte die Materialstärke der Spitzen und nicht die Materialstärke der Stonfo Internals.


----------



## dr.exe (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich das etwas mißverständlich geschrieben, ich meinte die Materialstärke der Spitzen und nicht die Materialstärke der Stonfo Internals.




kurze anfängerfrage zwischendruch, kopfrute = stippe oder?


----------



## Borg (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*



dr.exe schrieb:


> kurze anfängerfrage zwischendruch, kopfrute = stippe oder?



Allgemein betrachtet: Ja. Wobei bei der Stippe noch mal unterschieden wird zwichen Kopfrute/Put Over und Tele.

@fischer781

Also die Inserts von Stonfo verwende ich auch und die kann man schon empfehlen, wobei ich aber denke, dass sich die Hersteller da nicht viel tun. Auf jeden Fall würde ich keine No-Names nehmen, da die gerne mal fliegen gehen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## fischer781 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Koprute 13m Browning Xitan Z4 oder Z7*

die kommen wahrscheinlich eh alle aus einer fabrik und jeder haut einfach nur seinen namen drauf (stonfo usw.). 
für mich ist es halt dolle wichtig, dass möglichst viel "rute" erhalten bleibt, weil ich sonst im kanal nicht richtig hinter die steine komme. 
schaue mir morgen mal ne tubertini rute von einem freund an...die brauchen keine einsätze mehr und können sofort ohne kürzen gefischt werden. bin mal gespannt...


----------

